# Dog dials 911



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I think the only numbers my guys woud dial woul be for Swiss Chalet (it's a chicken place).

http://www.kpho.com/news/17467640/detail.html#-


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I love stories like that. I don't think my boys would even get off their chairs...until dinner time and mom wasn't moving towards the kitchen.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

..Capote would probably lick me until I drowned in doggie slobber while Taylor looked on. No 911 calls there for me.


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy (Feb 18, 2008)

Kona would bark his head off and lick me, maybe even get a snuggle in here or there, and just end up giving up... maybe to stir again when dinner time came and I wasn't moving toward the food bowl. 
I too, LOVE LOVE stories like this. Amazing!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Very smart dog!! 5 weeks ago when I fell and snapped my upper arm in half, my guys circled around me and licked my face! Thank goodness a human was home to call 911.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Very smart dog!! 5 weeks ago when I fell and snapped my upper arm in half, my guys circled around me and licked my face! Thank goodness a human was home to call 911.


...yes but see..the licking is supposed to HEAL the arm. The licking heals EVERYthing! ..if it itches..if it burns.. if it hurts the licking will heal it! ..at least that's what I've learned from Capote. ..unfortunately when my arm itches if I lick my arm afterwards I just end up with a wet arm.


----------

